# what makes you finally go to the therapy



## NewStart2015 (Nov 7, 2014)

i haven't diagnosed because i never go to see any therapist. 
i don't want others knowing that i have it. but when you go to therapy, then it will be in your medical history or whatever. 

and what therapist can actually offer you? they will be like, just talk to stranger every day, smile every day, try to talk to the person blablablba.. (forgive me if i was wrong)
and i know it.. i just can't do it. that's why i still suffer from it. lol


----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

I only went because my family forced me. -_- I didn't go for SA though, it was because of my eating disorder. To be honest, I didn't get anything out of it. I didn't like my therapist *at all* and the whole thing was just really embarrassing. Maybe you could try online therapy?


----------



## NewStart2015 (Nov 7, 2014)

ToBeAnnounced said:


> I only went because my family forced me. -_- I didn't go for SA though, it was because of my eating disorder. To be honest, I didn't get anything out of it. I didn't like my therapist *at all* and the whole thing was just really embarrassing. Maybe you could try online therapy?


i just dont trust them lol. it will be cool if the therapist was someone who suffered from social anxiety and then cured himself or herself. then he or she will just totally understand us and will not offer us useless advises.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

When your social anxiety gets in the way (friends, work, school, etc.), sometimes it can be helpful to talk with someone. We discuss my mood and challenges. Then we try to make a solution. It doesn't happen overnight. Sometimes, when you're isolated, therapy helps you know there is support. 

It's an individual thing. For some, it won't work. Some use medication and attend therapy. There are community support groups, too.

As for privacy, the US has some pretty strict medical privacy laws. Google: HIPAA


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Unbearable depression.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

The first time, I went because I was suicidal. It was that or kill myself. The therapy cured me of the possibility that I would kill myself. It helped with other things too, though it wasn't a cure for that.



can i change said:


> and what therapist can actually offer you? they will be like, just talk to stranger every day, smile every day, try to talk to the person blablablba.. (forgive me if i was wrong)


It depends on the therapist and what kind of therapy you are getting, but usually there's more to it than that. With cognitive behavioral therapy they do give you homework assignments, which can include things like taking to a stranger, but it can also include things like writing in a diary or reading a particular article. Normally they start with assignments that are less anxiety provoking and achievable and gradually work up to the harder more anxiety producing assignments. The research shows that the majority of people with social phobia who try cognitive behavioral therapy improve.



can i change said:


> it will be cool if the therapist was someone who suffered from social anxiety and then cured himself or herself. then he or she will just totally understand us and will not offer us useless advises.


Even if they haven't had it themselves, if they've studied it extensively in school and been trained on how to properly treat it then they could understand it and not just offer useless advice.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Desperation - when you're life is so unbearably lonely and inadequate you'd be surprised at what you might do to change it.


----------



## Shadowmoses1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I finally went to the therapist because of chronic depression and self harming.


----------



## Shadowmoses1 (Nov 28, 2014)

can i change said:


> i just dont trust them lol. it will be cool if the therapist was someone who suffered from social anxiety and then cured himself or herself. then he or she will just totally understand us and will not offer us useless advises.


Actually my therapist had social anxiety


----------



## Razin (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the mental health medical history is kept private and separate from the general healthcare medical history. Once I called the regular healthcare to check my therapy appointment time and they said that info is not released to them. What made me finally go is just to be able to vent to someone and be heard, and maybe get some advice or feedback of what I should do next.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Go because you need help with this. I am sure you have already tried things to get better. But , they don't work too well. At least that is what I did. 
Then one day, I realized I couldn't do it on my own and needed help and called a therapist. It is really nice to have someone who understands and helps you.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Family intervention about my obvious depression.


----------



## running man (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I have a 16 year old daughter but I've got nothing to offer her so haven't attemepted to make contact. Never paid any maintenance. I'm pretty ashamed of that.

This is one of the roots of my issues.


----------



## rabbitheartgirl (Nov 11, 2013)

I've done therapy a few times. 

Most recently, what drove me to go was that I had to meet with my university advisor before I could register for classes. I was so scared about meeting him that I just didn't go the first few times I was going to go, and then one day I went to the floor his office was on, saw him in the hallway, and literally ran away. That was when I realized I had a problem (again). Prior to that, I went because my depression was unbearable. 

I understand why you wouldn't do therapy, it definitely doesn't help everyone. Firstly, you have a few choices. You don't necessarily have to see a therapist to get diagnosed. You can go see a general physician who will often give you a general diagnosis, and either offer to put you on medication, refer you to a therapist, or both. Otherwise you can go to the therapist first, get a more detailed diagnosis, and do therapy and maybe try medication later if needed.

Therapy can be really helpful. You can find therapists that specialize in social anxiety and will help your individual situation. It's definitely worth trying. 

Good luck with whatever you choose to do. Remember you're not alone and you have an entire community here to support you.


----------



## onemanshow12 (Dec 4, 2014)

I went the first time because I did not see any other options or actions I could take. It felt like i was in some giant hole and was alone and couldnt talk to anyone or explain how I felt. I would never be able to commit suicide or harm myself, but i began to understand how that could seem like the only answer to some people and that scared me so much. I never told my parents that but i called them crying at two in the morning to come pick me up from school and that i needed to go see someone and start figuring this stuff out. I really knew that talking to someone who has studied for years about this stuff could not hurt me. 

The first therapist I saw helped me put things into perspective for myself. once i started realizing that it would have to be me that deals with these feelings and i began to see some direction i stopped going because im stubborn and like to do things on my own lol
when i transfered schools though I was in a much better place but knew that I still was not completely comfortable and that there was still so much more I wanted to do than simply be ok with how I felt. I stopped seeing her, because im still the same stubborn person haha, but she did help alot. Im still really socially awkward and get anxious having conversations with people and interacting, but its getting much better. My advice is to keep trying different things because we all deserve to be happy and happiness means something different to every person.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

can i change said:


> i haven't diagnosed because i never go to see any therapist.
> i don't want others knowing that i have it. but when you go to therapy, then it will be in your medical history or whatever.
> 
> and what therapist can actually offer you? they will be like, just talk to stranger every day, smile every day, try to talk to the person blablablba.. (forgive me if i was wrong)
> and i know it.. i just can't do it. that's why i still suffer from it. lol


My dad forced me, I was a lazy, procrastinating, idiot, tarded, social anxiety disabled with social anxiety and selective mutism perhaps, and he harassed me that if I don't go to therapy like he orders me to, that he will kick me on the streets and he was also worrying about me that I wouldn't be able to survive when he passed on, thought I'd end up suicided or homeless, probably would have. So I went. Thank you daddy! <3


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

I went to my therapist initially because i didnt know how to overcome my anxiety on my own.


----------

